
Wall Street Journal Pulls Content Out of Google’s “First Click Free” Program - angry-hacker
http://searchengineland.com/wsj-first-click-free-269545
======
jzl
HN should ban WSJ submissions in the wake of this as the "web" link is longer
a workaround.

------
angry-hacker
> Those finding Wall Street Journal content are now getting a “Subscription”
> label appearing next to its links in Google News...

That is a nice gift for them by Google. Normally, with a thin content like
only a title it's impossible to rank. Especially for hot topics.

